# Patapsco Valley Dump Dig



## waskey (Jul 13, 2010)

Hit this old faithful dump again with Joey. He found alot of milks including a bunch of uncommon ACL Hillcrest Dairy bottles from Woodlawn, Md. We both keep all the ACL bottles we can find even when their paint is missing; I still think there cool since you can just hold the bottles under a flashlight and see the old ACL label. I did pretty well today with unlisted Baltimore area bottles. Here is my finds.
 -*Oakdale Pharmacy Catonsville, Md *unlisted ACL pharmacy bottle; it also says the location on it which is Edmondson Ave near Dulton Ave.
 -*Wm. Rossburg Catonsville, Md *unlisted ACL pharmacy bottle; they list a bottle from him in the book but its not an ACL bottle. Also the bottle doesn't actually say Catonsville but that is where its from due to the street location it gives.
 -*Wilton Farm Dairy Catonsville, Md *unlisted Baltimore County ACL milk; Ive found atleast 7 of these but this one didn't state the permit # like all the ones Ive dug so it was a different one for me.
 -*Pleasant Plains Creamery Annapolis, Md* pint ACL milk with very unusual top; ive never seen this bottle or even heard of it so maybe its a rare one; it would have had a yellow ACL label but what remained of it washed off when cleaning.
 -*Pepsi *soda from 1963 was sticking out of the top above the dump.
 -*Green Spring Dairy Baltimore, Md* design patent 1/2 pint ACL; i had it already.
 -*Ball Perfect Mason* in clear color; very unusual maybe they ran out of the ball blue or something idk.


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 13, 2010)

the mason jar if it is what I think it is it should be worth about 15-25.00 according to the redbook #9 .. If you can find an orginal lid to put on it..I think it's a script ball perfect mason 1 quart clear?


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the mason jar, ive dug I think 2 or 3 of the clear ball perfects ever and about 50 or so of the famous ball blue jars.


----------



## Erik T (Jul 13, 2010)

I dug a medicine bottle from the 30s much like the acl one in the picture. Check to see if it has a patent date on the screw threads on the lip. Mine said pat. 1930 and was an oval bottle. Mine also has acl on the front but it was worn away so that it was hard to see.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2010)

The small ACL pharmacy bottles were very popular around here in Maryland in the early 40s. I use a strong flashlight to see what the worn off ACL labels are usually; it works pretty well.


----------

